# Which is the BEST LINUX DISTRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## xenkatesh (Oct 30, 2004)

hai dudes this the poll to decide which is the best linux distro!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 30, 2004)

Debian in terms of stability  ...
Suse in terms of user friendliness ..


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 31, 2004)

mandrake for newbie like me


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 31, 2004)

Me a *Debian 'Sarge'* devotee...


----------



## oldmonk (Oct 31, 2004)

Slackware 10


----------



## firewall (Oct 31, 2004)

Debian  

though there is nothing called *Linux Distro* 

it should be *GNU or GNU/LINUX Distro *


----------



## devianthulk (Oct 31, 2004)

Suse Pro GUI and user freindliness rocks!!

Knoppix is also one of my favourites.


----------



## iwantgmail (Nov 1, 2004)

I think for someone new to linux,RedHat is the best for ease of use right from installation.


----------



## tushar_novice (Nov 3, 2004)

There are more than 100 distribitions of linux. Wat to do?
I think ELX
because mera bharat mahan! 
@ iwant gmail:
send me a mail to 
tushar4R@gmail.com if u need a gmail ID.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 3, 2004)

tushar_novice said:
			
		

> because mera bharat mahan!


Well, I have a CD of a live GNU/Linux distro called *Bhavya OS* (means great OS). That also is truly Indian. Want it?


----------



## firewall (Nov 3, 2004)

@tuxfan that is based on RH , isn't it !!!!


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 4, 2004)

@firewall : You are right. I think it is based on RH. But still an Indian Live distro  RH didn't give any live distro 

Anyway, I have just come to know that PCQ Linux does support Internal Modem. Although I haven't yet tried it, but Kudzu reported me a missing hardware when I removed the internal modem from MoBo. Will try to configure and let you guys know.


----------



## firewall (Nov 4, 2004)

@Tuxfan.. it's really a nice info.  tell me the make of your modem.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2004)

can anyone tell how the bsd5.2  open source is ?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 4, 2004)

free bsd has the most efficent networking implimentation thus used by major conpanies for networking tasks(yahoo uses it big time) Free BSD is good for networking and it out performs all other OS in this field, other wise i think linux is a better option in terms of support


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 5, 2004)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> free bsd has the most efficent networking implimentation thus used by major conpanies for networking tasks


You know what ? It was the BSD guys at berkeley who developed TCP/IP protocol stack for UNIX platform back in 1983 or something ... their distribution called * BSD * originally created a storm in the networking market with BSD Networking Release 1 & 2. 

All the other UNIX vendors (including Microsoft) implemented their own TCP/IP protocol stack by basing their work on BSD's implementation !!!


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 5, 2004)

@ firewall : Mine is a DLink Internal Modem. I think its a Motorola chipset. Secondly, I just came across a link on PCQ site that has an article about using Internal Modem with PCQ Linux. So will have a look at it and see


----------



## vysakh (Nov 5, 2004)

havent installed any versions of any distributors...
how does linux look like guys??
is it better than windows??


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 5, 2004)

vysakh said:
			
		

> how does linux look like guys??


Hey friend, why dont you go over to this site < www.lynucs.org > and see those really awesome GNU/Linux desktops screenshots that people like us have contributed ?


----------



## harmax (Nov 5, 2004)

SUSE SUSE SUSE  aka   sachin sachin sachin  chack chack chack


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 5, 2004)

1) debian 
2) mandrake 
3) SUSE
4) redhat or FC 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 6, 2004)

vysakh said:
			
		

> how does linux look like guys??
> is it better than windows??


A suggesstion. Get hold of a Gnoppix CD and see how it looks.  After that take a Knoppix CD and see how that looks too. You don't have to install anything, just boot from the CD and see. If you don't like it restart your machine and remove the CD. If you want these CDs, let me know


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 6, 2004)

what not seen what linux looks like? Do you know what a computer looks like, realy what does it look like in real not pictures. Have you ever touched a keyboard. 
Amazing, to see such a DUD living in MARS.


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 6, 2004)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Amazing, to see such a DUD living in MARS.






> pardon me if i'm wrong but here r some suggestions:
> 
> Tolerate lesser gifted people.
> Give space to ur mirror image.
> ...


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 6, 2004)

come on dont take it seriously (that to on a lovely sat night) no offense.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 3, 2005)

SUSE 9.1 for me! Its so cool looking and is stable too.


----------



## khin007 (Apr 4, 2005)

I love mandrake ...


----------



## khin007 (Apr 4, 2005)

ditto here



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> vysakh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 4, 2005)

For me, K+Ubuntu is simply the greatest!!!

Of course I have also worked upon FC1 and FC3, but they seem to take more time to load than even My earlier WinXP or present Win 2k3... :shocked:

KUbuntu is the greatest!!!

Cheers!!!

] K8)8)L [


----------



## demoninside (Apr 5, 2005)

hey i haven't use ubuntu... so don't know about it but

for new one priority should be 
1. Knowpix
2. Mandrake/SUSE
3. FC3/Debian


----------



## GNUrag (Apr 5, 2005)

Ubuntu with some more addons can make a very smoothly polished distribution


----------



## khin007 (Apr 5, 2005)

I really love mandrake Linux 10.1 

It's
   -User Friendly 
   -Easily Manageable


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 5, 2005)

Gentoo is the way to go. Its the best. Gentoo rocks.


----------



## ujjwal (Apr 7, 2005)

If asked my personal opinion, I would say that Slackware linux is far better than most other distro's existing, and here's why -

1. Bloat free - unlike most distro's, slackware is completely bloat free, nothing unneccessary is present, and no complicated path is taken to perform simple tasks
2. Control - The level of control slackware gives you over the system is possibly second only to Linux from scratch, its entire functioning is transparent, and system configuration is well laid out in the form of various files, which can be manually edited or edited through the few menu based tools provided.
3. You learn a lot about linux and unix while working on slackware, because every single thing is clearly marked out, so you  get to know what actually you are doing.
4. Speed and stability - Slackware is great in both these fields, because of its simplistic and efficient functioning, inexplicable crashes are a rarity.
5. Extendibility - Some features not natively provided by slackware (like a package management with dependencies) are provided by tools like slapt-get, swaret etc.

Those the reasons I like slackware. Another very good distro is Archlinux, it resembles slackware in many features but has some other great things, like an excellent package management. Its a great choice if you have an unlimited internet connection, and like to try out new software and stay up to date.


----------



## GNUrag (Apr 7, 2005)

Slakware, I got to install it to make any comments... Debian has this vast numbers of official mirror network... and uncountable number of independent/private mirrors... And since Debian is a community process, its there to stay... and it will always remain Free of Cost... not like Redhat and its Fedora/RHEL differentiation..


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 8, 2005)

Well I hate to "blow my own trumpet" But since it is the call of the day let me join in. Guys let me take on slakware HEAD On. So its Gentoo Vs Slakware 
1. Bloat free - unlike most distro's, slackware is completely bloat free, nothing unneccessary is present, and no complicated path is taken to perform simple tasks 

Gentoo is the ultimate in bloatfreeness as the source code is got on to your machine and compiles using your flags. 

Gentoo 1 Slakware 0

2. Control - The level of control slackware gives you over the system is possibly second only to Linux from scratch, its entire functioning is transparent, and system configuration is well laid out in the form of various files, which can be manually edited or edited through the few menu based tools provided.

Gentoo is build up from the point wher only a network connection exists Stage 1 in gentoo terms. It takes shape as per your directions each and every package is handpicked.

Gentoo 2 Slakware 1

3. You learn a lot about linux and unix while working on slackware, because every single thing is clearly marked out, so you get to know what actually you are doing. 

Gentoo uses source and the entire build happens in front of you. You get to set the GCC options and tune the system to the fullest. 

gentoo 3 Slackware 1

4. Speed and stability - Slackware is great in both these fields, because of its simplistic and efficient functioning, inexplicable crashes are a rarity. 

Gentoo is the fastest distro no one comes near to it. Crash What is a crash Linux does not crash

Gentoo 4 Slackware 1.5


5. Extendibility - Some features not natively provided by slackware (like a package management with dependencies) are provided by tools like slapt-get, swaret etc.

Gentoo has the best package manager (borrowed from BSD )  called portage with emerge as the frontend all packages / dependencies are resolved you can also search as to if a package by the name or task exists.

Gentoo 5 Slackware 1.5

So guys the facts are in front. You decide.


----------



## ujjwal (Apr 8, 2005)

Sure, all this does apply to Gentoo Stage 1, which is no doubt faster than slackware or anything else, but Stage 1 is source based, so installing it is extremely time consuming, as all packages do have to be compiled from their source code. Slackware manages to achieve speed despite being a non-source based distro.

If I did want a source based distro, I would choose LFS.

And yep, this all is purely my opinion, I think it would be crazy to say that one single distro is the best, different people will have different choices.


----------



## GNUrag (Apr 8, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Gentoo uses source and the entire build happens in front of you. You get to set the GCC options and tune the system to the fullest.


Last time i compiled Mozilla's deb-src, it took me around 2 hours on a PowerPC. I wonder in how much time i can get source packages (equivalent to 700MB CD) compiled and installed on that same system.

please note that ubuntu get's installed on that machine in 20 minutes flat.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 8, 2005)

What system did you use? I have a p3 with 512MB and firefox compiled in 15mins flat. Yes you do have to wast computing power if you want the best. Any way be happy with what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## GNUrag (Apr 8, 2005)

Its an Apple PowerBook, with 833 Mhz PowerPC. Mozilla version was 1.5.. I estimate a full gentoo system compilation would take a day or so... Anyways, i'm thinking of giving gentoo a hit sometime soon, as i got a new 120gb disk attached yesterday..


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 8, 2005)

For a full installation+ tweaks+customisation I took 3days of 18hrs each (i have not emerged gnome yet). If you are trying gentoo try SE gentoo its the future.


----------



## demoninside (Apr 8, 2005)

what about us pradeep,
guys on dial up.................

it S**** a big times for us,
don't u think so pradeep, can't even image to download suck a thing ...,
any way just don't mind this i m too a tux fan so,

but all i want to  say that  think in real manner, it would be suck a pain if one OS takes 3 days to install.......


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 8, 2005)

Obviously its not for dial up users. Before data one(feb 2005) i too was using debian at home where i had the BSNL dial up connection. So ,dont install gentoo cool.


----------



## anup_sggs (Apr 12, 2005)

I want free source code of any flavour of linux so please send me links to doenload it or send it to me via email!
thanks!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 13, 2005)

I think he wants the kernel source so go to kernel.org and download it its size is about 38MB.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 5, 2006)

SuSE rocks man. I've tried number of distros like Fedora Core, Mandriva, Ubuntu, CentOS, Gentoo etc etc.
In terms of geekology Fedora roxs, coz you've to do everything manully like mountig partitions etc.
But SuSE shines ahead due to the famous *YaST* , the awsome tool for configuring your pc. It is even better than Control Panel of Windows and System Preferences of Mac. 

Try enabling XGL on it and you'll see its beauty. The eye candy is ages ahead than Mac and Windows.

Ubuntu is also good.

Mandriva's biggest advantage, its multimedia support.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 5, 2006)

Look at the date. XGL wasn't even there at the time.


----------

